# Simulador Cade Simu



## rayko (Oct 11, 2009)

Hola,estoy empezando con el simulador de automatismo cade-simu y no se como se hace para borrar componentes del circuito ,creo que se pueda hacer,no creo que por un error tengas que borrar todo el trabajo.
Saludos.


----------



## krit (Oct 11, 2009)

Es muy sencillo, pincha en el componente, se pondrá en rojo.
Editar>Cortar y ya está.


----------



## rayko (Oct 11, 2009)

Muchas gracias krit, una duda menos.
Saludos.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 29, 2010)

El cade simu.... para ser sincero fue mi peor pesadilla en el 2009, mi profesor nos mataba haciendo simulación de control y potencia con el programa, nos hacia ejercicios que HASTA ÉL NO PODÍA HACER Y NOS PONÍA NOTA....pero es bueno para simular en sistemas de control.


----------



## jinattaa (Ene 29, 2010)

Es cierto lo que te dicen.


----------



## jose20 (Jul 23, 2022)

*¿ Q*uien me puede ayuda*R ?, T*engo un proyecto y*-*todos los elementos pero no*-*se como conectarlos*.*


----------



## Scooter (Jul 23, 2022)

jose20 dijo:


> ¿Quién me puede ayudar?. Tengo un proyecto y_todos los elementos pero no_sé como conectarlos.


Pues publica lo que quieres hacer porque adivinos no somos.
Se conecta poniendo cables, pero dependiendo de lo que estés haciendo son unos o son otros.


----------



## jose20 (Jul 23, 2022)

Es una conexi*ó*n de eletrobomba trif*á*sica, esta todo en un video pero en la parte que la terminan de conectar lo cortan*.*


----------



## unmonje (Jul 23, 2022)

jose20 dijo:


> Es una conexion de eletrobomba trifasica, esta todo en un video pero en la parte que la terminan de conectar lo cortan



Está mas que claro.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 23, 2022)

Off topic: Mira que odio las fotos en los esquemas, me parecen de una falta de profesionalidad tremenda; para parvulitos. Y están de moda se ve que me estoy haciendo viejo


----------



## unmonje (Jul 23, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Off topic: Mira que odio las fotos en los esquemas, me parecen de una falta de profesionalidad tremenda; para parvulitos. Y están de moda se ve que me estoy haciendo viejo


Por lo visto, el usuario le escribe a sus compatriotas, como si vivieran aislados en otro planeta, de hecho, escribe que es *de Guarenas,Venezuela, * como si eso por si solo, bastara y explicara todo a todos.
No considera que nuestras pretensiones sobre el asunto, puedan ser mas altas, respecto a los requerimientos o los signos necesarios de interrogación, por ejemplo. 
En  fin.    En respuesta, le respondo en base a esos supuestos criterios.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 23, 2022)

He tenido agrias discusiones con las nuevas generaciones que opinan que los dibujitos y los colorines son mejores. Por eso digo, es al margen de este caso concreto.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 23, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> He tenido agrias discusiones con las nuevas generaciones que opinan que los dibujitos y los colorines son mejores. Por eso digo, es al margen de este caso concreto.


Off topic:  En un área cuadrada, casi siempre hacen la diagonal.    🤣 Devuelven a menudo, la educación que recibieron...   🥴 Si gusta, lo invito a pasearse por Sur América un tiempo. 

PIEDAD Y LETRAS


----------



## J2C (Jul 23, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Off topic: Mira que odio las fotos en los esquemas, me parecen de una falta de profesionalidad tremenda; para parvulitos. Y están de moda se ve que me estoy haciendo viejo



Coincido plenamente con usted

Yo no se si me estoy volviendo viejo o intolerante


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> Coincido plenamente con usted
> 
> Yo no se si me estoy volviendo viejo o intolerante


Una cosa no quita la otra 🤷‍♂️


----------



## jose20 (Jul 25, 2022)

Alguien sabe porque pasa esto?


----------



## unmonje (Jul 26, 2022)

jose20 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 285584Alguien sabe porque pasa esto?


Está poniendo el NEUTRO a masa o TIERRA como usted prefiera en A3.
Ese es su error.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 26, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una cosa no quita la otra 🤷‍♂️



... sino todo lo contrario ...


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 26, 2022)

jose20 dijo:


> ¿crees que me puedas acesorar?


Escribe tu consulta, y alguno que sepa te va a asesorar. Pero ten en cuenta que la ayuda que recibas, puede que tarde en llegar o sea inmediata. Eso dependerá de quien sepa del tema..


----------



## Scooter (Jul 26, 2022)

jose20 dijo:


> Ok, gracias, ¿crees que me puedas acesorar?


Si te lo han dicho antes. ¿Es que no lees?. Has puesto la carcasa del motor conectada al neutro.
CADeSIMU es muy respetuoso con las normas, no puedes usar cable de neutro para conectar una fase, por ejemplo.


unmonje dijo:


> Está poniendo el NEUTRO a masa o TIERRA como usted prefiera en A3.
> Ese es su error.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## User12321 (Dic 3, 2022)

Buenas, estoy teniendo problemas con el CaDe_SiMu, pregunto por si alguno sabe como arreglarlo.
Al intentar cambiar la configuración de la página (hacerla más grande) aparece un error de código y se cierra el programa, no he podido encontrar solución a esto. Ya intente descargandolo de otro lugare por si estaba corrupto pero el problema persiste.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 3, 2022)

Nunca me ha pasado ni en Windows ni en Linux usando wine.
No sé qué decirte .


----------

